# Surrey Meet



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Has been quite a while since the last Surrey / Guildford meet is there any one intrested in meeting up during February.

The Guildford meet is the 3rd Thusday of the month so to get things rolling I would suggest 17th February 7.30-8.00pm


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

pencil me in. could do with a drive up...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Will do my best - this may may be difficult.

Will try though ! 

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Beat me to it 

17th sounds good


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll try to make this, but will not know for sure until the day itself.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

aaawwwww  gonna miss u guys :wink:

Will put in my diary just in case I can wangle it - low prob though.

btw anyone heard from phil lately???

L


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

We'll miss you too 

Phil has been rather quiet - i thought he was off on Holiday somewhere ?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Has been quite a while since the last Surrey / Guildford meet is there any one intrested in meeting up during February.
> 
> The Guildford meet is the 3rd Thusday of the month so to get things rolling I would suggest 17th February 7.30-8.00pm


A Thursday is the only night I can't do  and chance of changing it :? :-*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yeah Wednesday is better for me... anyone else ?


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Wedneday would be better for me too!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

So its not just me attending, Wednesday February 16th it is.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in  Might not be able to stay too long but I'd definitely like to come.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

should be able to make this one.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Any more Surrey owners prepared to venture out ???????????


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Vic
I will try to be there


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

kam said:


> Hi Vic
> I will try to be there


Good man Kam

Now what about the others, I know there must be at least another 50 of you out there in easy travelling distance of Guildford.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttvic said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vic
> ...


Hi Vic
Should have Imster, Tej, will contact Troy.....will keep thinking :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ill try and make it if i finish work, would be nice to drive my TT, aint taken her out for over two weeks.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> Ill try and make it if i finish work, would be nice to drive my TT, aint taken her out for over two weeks.


Hope you can come, will show you my new handles


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

I am assuming this is in the normal location any body got a postcode.. so I can check the map...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

dibblet said:


> I am assuming this is in the normal location any body got a postcode.. so I can check the map...


The Address is Guildford Road, Godalming, Surrey GU7 3BX

Look forward to seeing you

Vic


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

The Manor Inn :?:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yes


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Please remember our meeting at The Manor Inn Godalming is this Wednesday night. (16th February)

Vic


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh. I thought it was thursday. looking back through the thread it seems it was changed though. Oh well. I'm staying at home tomorrow and I'm not driving down to guildford so maybe next time


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Please remember our meeting at The Manor Inn Godalming is this Wednesday night. (16th February)
> 
> Vic


Can't make Wed's, wife working late. Looking after my boy [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

kam said:


> Can't make Wed's, wife working late. Looking after my boy [smiley=baby.gif]


Damn, I was hoping to be able to hear what your Forge exhaust sounded like before I decide what new exhaust to buy!

Does anyone else that's going have an after-market exhaust?

Thanks...Simon.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

tdk said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Can't make Wed's, wife working late. Looking after my boy [smiley=baby.gif]
> ...


I have a Milltek cat back exhaust sustem fitted to by TT which you are more than welcome to listen too.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

tdk said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Can't make Wed's, wife working late. Looking after my boy [smiley=baby.gif]
> ...


Simon
It sounds nice, I do not have standard tips. I had them re-fitted with large oval ends.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

ttvic said:


> I have a Milltek cat back exhaust sustem fitted to by TT which you are more than welcome to listen too.


Thanks for the offer - I'll try and pop along to the meet tonight and have a listen.

Kam, thanks for the info - perhaps I'll hear the exhaust at another meet?
I'm probably going along to the CC track day at the weekend as a spectator, so I might be able to take a look at a few more after-market exhausts and make my mind up!


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

good to see you all. see only a 40 min trip back.. for me :wink: 
looking forward to some sun next time, & yep I will wash my car... possibly


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Likewise Dibblet.

Was also nice to meet ttvic, s4tony, terri-tt and coupe-sport  Looking forward to seeing you all again soon!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Likewise Dibblet.
> 
> Was also nice to meet ttvic, s4tony, terri-tt and coupe-sport  Looking forward to seeing you all again soon!


Did you get the car cleaned and how were the Brembo's?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Bugger - couldn't make last night. Will have to catch up with you all next time ....

Glad you had a good night...

Damian


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I had a great time too 8) I'll look out for you Jay and give you a flash :wink: 

Got up this morning to a flat tyre  but at least this time I know what to do with the large sick bag in the tool box. Thanks Vic :wink:  and what to do when you have a problem with tight nuts  Thanks to a man called Andy :wink: :-*


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Terry 
Very good of you to think it was for you passengers :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Glad those who came had a good evening, good see a few new faces and G&G loyal supports.

Sorry to read about your puncture Terri, but glad my advise on sick bag came in useful.

Jay see you tomorrow at CC

Vic


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks like you had a good meet 

I will be at CC tomorrow, see you there :roll:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Did you get the car cleaned and how were the Brembo's?


Yeah I got it lovely and clean only for no-one to see it :lol: Brembos are fantastic 8)

Vic, Lee and Kam - see you at CC tomorrow!!

Terri - I'll see your flash and raise you a wave [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Terri - I'll see your flash and raise you a wave [smiley=whip.gif]


My pair beats your hand any day :wink:


----------

